# wall air conditioner



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

My apartment has two Mundoclima wall air conditioners (MUP-12+9HN) from 2004. How many years do these sorts of units last?

I ask because a aircon technician recommended adding stronger pumps to each unit. Each pump would cost 200 euro. I'm not sure it is worth it.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Are you having problems? If it ain't broke then don't fix it. Yes the pumps are "old" but it depends how much they have been used. If they still work and you are happy then there isn't a need to change - but it is possible that the old pumps are on their last legs. 

How often do clean the filters in the unit? Sometimes that can stop the airflow. 

Davexf


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My two Toshiba splits are on their 23rd summer. 

I would look at the prices for new ones before spending that kind of money on repairs.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Madliz said:


> My two Toshiba splits are on their 23rd summer.
> 
> I would look at the prices for new ones before spending that kind of money on repairs.


I have to agree with this. We have been having trouble with one of our split A/C units which is about 15 years old, and we had the repair guy out to look at it. A problem with the fan - but even he says it's not worth the repair. The whole thing could be replaced for little more than the repair would cost. Of course it depends on the unit. I'm talking about a small one in a bedroom and maybe yours are much bigger, more expensive ones. Nevertheless I'd look into how much they would cost to replace. Don't forget to take into account the fact that new units would probably by more energy efficient (inverter). 

And to answer your question, these units can last years or years, or not, depending on their use. We had a Johnson A/C unit with heavy use (being in Seville...) and it lasted about 10 years. I felt that we got our money's worth. We are now into year 6 of a Toshiba and so far no problems. The bedroom A/C units are some weird cheapy brand (Icycool) and as said are about 15 years old but with much less use. We will be replacing the one that's not working well. I also feel we got our money's worth out of this one.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

New Mundoclima units appear to be 600-700 euro online each. No idea if they are the right size for my apartment, which is 150 sq meters. Currently, I have one wall ac unit in the master bedroom (which works very well) and one AC unit is in the living room (which struggles to make the rest of the apartment cool).

The long story is...
- a month ago my two AC units, one in the master bedroom, one in the living room, were functional
- after I hired a company to do some ceiling work, the unit in my living room didn't blow cold air. We assumed they had damaged it somehow.
- the ceiling ompany had a 3rd party AC technician come to fix the living room AC unit
- the technician put new gas (freon?) in both units
- now when the units are set to 27 degrees or below, water pours out of the units onto the floor
- the technician says our units need new pumps (200+ euro each)
- I just want my units back to the way they were. I usually set them to 28 at lowest anyway.

The technician is horrible at explaining why any of this is happening.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

skip o said:


> New Mundoclima units appear to be 600-700 euro online each. No idea if they are the right size for my apartment, which is 150 sq meters. Currently, I have one wall ac unit in the master bedroom (which works very well) and one AC unit is in the living room (which struggles to make the rest of the apartment cool).
> 
> The long story is...
> - a month ago my two AC units, one in the master bedroom, one in the living room, were functional
> ...


We have this happen periodically and in our case it's always meant that there's a clog somewhere in the plastic drainage tube (the one that drips water to the outside). The solution? Take a big breath and blow really hard and long into the outside end of the tube, forcing the clog back up and out. If it works you should hear bubbles coming from the inside unit and also get a gush of backed up water come out of the end of the tube (assuming you have water backed up). 

This may not be your problem but it's something easy enough to try!

edited to add: I just noticed that you said you live in an apartment. So it may not be so easy to reach the end of the drainage tube. :-(


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

kalohi said:


> We have this happen periodically and in our case it's always meant that there's a clog somewhere in the plastic drainage tube (the one that drips water to the outside).


Thanks, I'll look into that. I am pretty sure that the new gas (freon) that was added is making the AC units run colder and make more water, and the pumps can't keep up. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

skip o said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that. I am pretty sure that the new gas (freon) that was added is making the AC units run colder and make more water, and the pumps can't keep up. That's my theory anyway.


You must have a different system than we have, because I've never had an A/C unit with a pump to drain off the water. With our units, the water simply drips off the coils into a sloped tray with an attached drainage pipe.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Kalohi, my units have water that drips off the coils into a tray, then the water goes into a tube which triggers the pump when the water gets to a certain level in the tube. I think the water is then pumped to a drain on my roof. Where does your water ultimately go since you don't have a pump? 

My units are very close to sinks, and I was considering having the AC water just drain into the sinks, negating the need for pumps.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

skip o said:


> Kalohi, my units have water that drips off the coils into a tray, then the water goes into a tube which triggers the pump when the water gets to a certain level in the tube. I think the water is then pumped to a drain on my roof. Where does your water ultimately go since you don't have a pump?
> 
> My units are very close to sinks, and I was considering having the AC water just drain into the sinks, negating the need for pumps.


For each of our air conditioners, the drainage tube is bundled in with the rest of the ducts and cables and whatever there is that connects the inside part of the unit to the outside part, so it ends up outside. The outside end of the drainage tube is left to hang loose and the water simply drips to the ground or into a bucket. 

I found this picture online that shows a partially installed unit (not mine), and you can see the white drainage tube coming out through the hole in the wall.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> For each of our air conditioners, the drainage tube is bundled in with the rest of the ducts and cables and whatever there is that connects the inside part of the unit to the outside part, so it ends up outside. The outside end of the drainage tube is left to hang loose and the water simply drips to the ground or into a bucket.
> 
> I found this picture online that shows a partially installed unit (not mine), and you can see the white drainage tube coming out through the hole in the wall.


That is how ours work & any others I have seen.
To the OP ........
I would check that the drain tube has not been dislodged by the technician while he was working on the system, if it has it will then drip into the room.


----------



## src6 (Aug 15, 2016)

Also, if your unit has a pump, there should be a one-way check valve in somewhere along the line. It might be built into the pump, but if it has failed it would cause all of the water above the pump to flood back when the pump stopped.


----------

